# Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2010)

Ich habe heute meinen Bootsmotor, 4takter, vom Bock, auf dem er überwintert, geholt und in's Auto für den Urlaub nun gelegt.

Und da sehe ich dann, wie ein Tropfen Öl bei der Schraube abtropft Das Öl ist wohl am Schaft heruntergeflossen.

Im Keller nun stellt sich heraus, dass es unter dem Bock am Boden ölig ist, wieviel Öl aber abtropfte, läßt sich schwer abschätzen.
Das Öl ist schwarz und dickflüssig.

Ich habe meine Motoren immer dort hängen gehabt (konstruktionsbedingt leicht schräg) und nie ist Öl ausgelaufen.

Was kann es sein? Das Motoröl oder gibt es sowas wie Getriebeöl, das nun ausgelaufen ist?

(Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den Motorölstand jetzt noch nicht nachgemessen habe, da ich mit meinen verletzten Händen/Armen froh war, den Motor vom Bock in's Auto zu legen und nun nicht die Kraft hatte, diesen wieder rauszuholen und auf den Bock zu hängen)


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Hi,
ja Getriebeöl gibt es auch , aber wenns schwarz ist dann sollte es  Motoröl sein.
Mach doch mal den Deckel ab , dann siehste doch wo ws herkommt.
Ölfilter vielleicht zu lose ?
Oder ist es nicht verbranntes Öl was aus dem Auspuf kommt ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Ach so , das mit dem Öl aus dem Auspuff vergess mal wieder , ich war beim 2 Takter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Die Farbe sagt Motoröl - die Stelle wo es rauskommt spricht aber für Getriebeöl. Da du aber so seltsam nach Getriebeöl fragst, wirds wohl sehr altes Getriebeöl sein. Hört sich nach Simmeringschaden an...


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Die Farbe sagt Motoröl - die Stelle wo es rauskommt spricht aber für Getriebeöl. Da du aber so seltsam nach Getriebeöl fragst, wirds wohl sehr altes Getriebeöl sein. Hört sich nach Simmeringschaden an...



Kann der Schaden bei/während Lagerung entstehen?


----------



## HD4ever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

gute Frage .... aber eigendlich sollte nix auslaufen wenn du den richtig hinlegst .. und du sagtest ja das Öl ausgelaufen ist als der auf dem Bock hing #c
mein Tip : laß ihn mal durchchecken bevor du damit aufs Wasser raus fährst.
Ist auf jeden Fall das sicherste !


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Das werde ich (durchchecken lassen), auch wenn ich morgen abend schon wassern wollte.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Hallo Toni,
wenn du dir z.B. mal ne Angelschnur eingefangen hast, wird diese auf dem Propellerdorn erhitzt und drückt sich irgendwann durch die Simmeringe des Getriebes. Vorrausgesetzt, du hast es nicht bemerkt und nicht rechtzeitig entfernt. Irgendwann kommt dann das Öl raus.
Wenn du es nicht in Ordnung bringst, hast du neben einer Umweltsauerei eine Ölverdünnung im Getriebe und irgendwann einen Getriebeschaden. Ein Check lohnt sich auf alle Fälle immer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Danke dir für die Info ...

das mit der Angelschnur ist mir tatsächlich passiert ...

ich werde morgen gleich bei Ankunft im Urlaubssort versuchen, einen Service zu bekommen ...

ich will weder Umweltsau sein noch am Motor einen Getribeschaden haben


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Ich habe nun den Händler im Nachbarort um Rat gefragt und ihm gleich noch den Motor zur Inspektion gebracht ... heute abend bekomme ich ihn noch rechtzeitig vor Abfahrt.

Er meinte, dass durchaus die Welle nicht mehr richtig läuft, da der Probeller doch einige Schläge beim Fahren abbekommen hat. Unwucht im Propeller und/oder Schläge beim Fahren (z.B. Schwedische Seen haben eben oft heimtückiche Felsen unter der Wasseroberfläche).
All das führt u.U. zu Undichtigkeiten an verschiedenen Stellen.

Er repariert das Nötigste, damit ich die nächsten Tage fahren kann und in 2 Wochen, wenn ich zurück bin, wird der Motor zerlegt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Bootsmotor verliert Öl ! Kaputt?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten #h

Habe den Motor nun wieder abgeholt ... morgen wird er gewassert.

Durch die leichte, wirklich minimale schräge Aufhängung auf dem Bock ist Motoröl langsam ausgelaufen.

Nun ist er aber gewartet, Dichtungen ausgewechselt, Öle gewechselt, der Propeller geschliffen (mangels Ersatzschraube) und lackiert  und alles läuft wie eine Eins ...

und ich bin beruhigt ...

... nach dem Urlaub wird er trotzdem innen noch hier und dort zur Sicherheit erneuert.


----------

